# Furry gmod dedicated server



## pyrospirit (May 28, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody here plays or knows of  a game called garrysmod, if you do, I run a dedicates server, its called facepunch furry build server (some time it will have *free* at the end of it). Hope to see you there if you do have gmod and are intrested.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 28, 2008)

I recently bought GMod 10, but it runs horribly on my old computer. It'll have to wait until I get a new one


----------



## Armaetus (May 28, 2008)

Garry's Mod is a MOD not a game. Sandbox-fun type minus quests and crap like other games do.

And Garry is VERY picky and even aggressive on his forums, banning people over the most petty things.

I feel bad for all the users being duped to buying version 10....I wonder what he'll do once the free 9.x version reaches 10?

In all, GMod sucks.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 28, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Garry's Mod is a MOD not a game. Sandbox-fun type minus quests and crap like other games do.
> 
> And Garry is VERY picky and even aggressive on his forums, banning people over the most petty things.
> 
> ...



Does not compute.

It is fun but not worth really buying after you get Half-Life etc.


----------



## pyrospirit (May 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> It is fun but not worth really buying after you get Half-Life etc.



I personally think that it is worth buying, it is a very good game and you use your imagination.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 29, 2008)

Should be part of the Orange box


----------



## sean11790 (Jun 6, 2008)

heh the gmod is hilarious. totally worth it.


----------

